# need a recommendation for a moisture meter



## SpikeC (Mar 17, 2012)

My nephew gave me some chunks of maple burl, and I don't have a moisture meter! Can anyone suggest a relatively inexpensive meter?


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 17, 2012)

Can't help you with inexpensive, but Delmhorst pretty much sets the standard. They have a few different types of meters.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 18, 2012)

+1
I got my Delmhorst for $120 on Ebay. Works like a charm. Pins are hard enough to measure moisture in horn.

m


----------

